# Gestational Diabetes



## pennysbored

I was just diagnosed with GD, wondering who else is out there, and if you were successful treating it with diet alone?


----------



## Pink1981

Hiya, i'm 37+3 and have had gestational diabetes since i was 12 weeks pregnant. Unfortunately couldn't control with diet so i am on insulin 4 times a day x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hey I have GD too I'm 36+2 and was diagnosed from my 28 week GTT test and told at 31 weeks. I control mine with diet and so far it's going ok. I miss a lot of foods I need to avoid or eat in moderation but I just think about when I've had LO I should be ok again :)


----------



## Eve

I do not have it but my mother did and she was able to control her sugar levels with diet :) Good luck hun!


----------



## adzuki

Here's a link to a thread that I started when I was diagnosed - there are lots of ideas in there!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2879-gestational-diabetes-support-thread.html

:)
A


----------



## babezone

Pink1981 said:


> Hiya, i'm 37+3 and have had gestational diabetes since i was 12 weeks pregnant. Unfortunately couldn't control with diet so i am on insulin 4 times a day x

wow since 12weeks. i didnt even think they could tell that early on x


----------



## bluecathy1978

pennysbored said:


> I was just diagnosed with GD, wondering who else is out there, and if you were successful treating it with diet alone?

Hi!!!

I have to go for another Glucose tolerance test with this pregnancy as my first baby was big (10lb 15oz). My second child was a lot smaller (8lb 7 oz) and no diabetes was detected during that pregnancy but because of my weight they want me to go for GTT again with this one.

I really would like not to as it made me feel really poorly last time but it is for my baby, not me xxx

Good luck with your pregnancy,

Catherine xx


----------



## Pink1981

babezone said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i'm 37+3 and have had gestational diabetes since i was 12 weeks pregnant. Unfortunately couldn't control with diet so i am on insulin 4 times a day x
> 
> wow since 12weeks. i didnt even think they could tell that early on xClick to expand...

I had it with my dd in 2007 so they checked my bs levels at 12 weeks and they were way too high. They think its possible i had type 2 diabetes before getting pregnant


----------



## chocaholic

I had it with my last baby - 17 years ago! Managed it with diet only and have been clear since (tested annually). Have just been told that I will be treated as if having it this time which I'm not too happy about since there are no signs and they don't want to give me a GTT. First clinic appt tomorrow so will ask more then.

Hope you manage yours ok xx


----------



## cindi

i had it with Lily and it was diet controlled. Had a 5 lb 13 oz baby :) I was just diagnosed with type 2. Anytime you find out before 20 weeks it's usually type 2 that's what I was told. They do another blood test to see what your sugars were for 3 months prior to get a better look at your sugars to tell for sure. Although we think mine is. It really sucks at this stage. I"m only 10 weeks and have morning sickness and since i can't eat much in the a.m. i get really really sick. But it's not really that bad (once the ms is gone) you can have things like ice cream, cakes, etc. let me tell you how.

skinny cow ice cream - tastes great and is reasonable priced and is only 2 carbs. would work for a snack plus it's low in fat and cholesterol

weight watchers - has ice cream too but it's a little more expensive but tastes good. they also have cakes (i had one of their cakes for my bday when i had gestational before) and they aren't bad

hostess and little debbie now carry the 100 calorie diet packs. they are only 2 carbs as well! not very filling but let's say you eat a bowl of tortilla soup that's only like 1 carb per serving when you make it like mine, you could eat one of these for desert and it won't affect your carbs for the meal (mine were 5 for lunch and dinner so that would have been 3 carbs sugars were perfect)

so you don't have to avoid anything. But you have to be smart and not over do it. I don't eat these things on a daily basis no. But if you are smart about it, work it into your meal plan you can have them. And you get a little more than if you would eat regular stuff. 

There are also shakes by glucerna and boost. One is pretty high in carbs but the other is like one carb and they don't taste bad and are helpful for controlling carbs as well. I would eat for lunch a sandwhich with low carb bread (6 grams per slice) and a salad with just a little salad dressing (1 tablespoon is usually 4 grams) and then i'd have a shake and would be really really full and my carbs were always right on! Plus they taste like a shake! diabetes can suck, but it's not as bad as you could think. I have to go in wed for my meter and for the dietician and then a week later i'll be seeing the peri for my plan. he needs to see a weeks worth of records before he can dertimine if i need meds or not. but i probably will this time around but not insulin they said. it'll be a pill i take once or twice a day depending on that blood test and my week log.


----------



## chocaholic

Forgot to say DS was born 2 weeks early (RTA, not serious and not my fault but enough to start me off) 6lbs 13oz - definitely not the HUGE baby I'd been told I was having x


----------



## NoSpringChick

I had it from week 34 with mine and controleld it with diet. Had to prock my finger twice a day and record my numbers for the specialist to look over.
baby wasnt huge like they said she would be - they put the frightners up me! Said she was destined to be 10lb plus and she was 8lb 10 1/2 oz.
had a test 6 weeks after having her and was supposed to get results in September but never ehard back, so assume everything was fine.


----------



## pennysbored

cindi said:


> i had it with Lily and it was diet controlled. Had a 5 lb 13 oz baby :) I was just diagnosed with type 2. Anytime you find out before 20 weeks it's usually type 2 that's what I was told. They do another blood test to see what your sugars were for 3 months prior to get a better look at your sugars to tell for sure. Although we think mine is. It really sucks at this stage. I"m only 10 weeks and have morning sickness and since i can't eat much in the a.m. i get really really sick. But it's not really that bad (once the ms is gone) you can have things like ice cream, cakes, etc. let me tell you how.
> 
> skinny cow ice cream - tastes great and is reasonable priced and is only 2 carbs. would work for a snack plus it's low in fat and cholesterol
> 
> weight watchers - has ice cream too but it's a little more expensive but tastes good. they also have cakes (i had one of their cakes for my bday when i had gestational before) and they aren't bad
> 
> hostess and little debbie now carry the 100 calorie diet packs. they are only 2 carbs as well! not very filling but let's say you eat a bowl of tortilla soup that's only like 1 carb per serving when you make it like mine, you could eat one of these for desert and it won't affect your carbs for the meal (mine were 5 for lunch and dinner so that would have been 3 carbs sugars were perfect)
> 
> so you don't have to avoid anything. But you have to be smart and not over do it. I don't eat these things on a daily basis no. But if you are smart about it, work it into your meal plan you can have them. And you get a little more than if you would eat regular stuff.
> 
> There are also shakes by glucerna and boost. One is pretty high in carbs but the other is like one carb and they don't taste bad and are helpful for controlling carbs as well. I would eat for lunch a sandwhich with low carb bread (6 grams per slice) and a salad with just a little salad dressing (1 tablespoon is usually 4 grams) and then i'd have a shake and would be really really full and my carbs were always right on! Plus they taste like a shake! diabetes can suck, but it's not as bad as you could think. I have to go in wed for my meter and for the dietician and then a week later i'll be seeing the peri for my plan. he needs to see a weeks worth of records before he can dertimine if i need meds or not. but i probably will this time around but not insulin they said. it'll be a pill i take once or twice a day depending on that blood test and my week log.

Thank god there are things that I can eat still! I have had such a sweet tooth this pregnancy, and I've been having a very hard time getting any real answers from my health care professionals. I go in to a diabetes clinic on Wednesday, but its been remarkably hard to come up with any information regarding actual diet. I've been the type to just sorta eat what I want, kept an eye on my fat intake, but really, I've been pretty relaxed about food my whole life. 
Guess its showing now.
Thanks for all the imput!


----------



## pregnantbride

I had it with Keagan and they are pretty sure I have it with this pregnancy. It was the same thing ALL over again. . .

Go to the first appointment. Excess sugar in my urine. Go to my second appointment. Even more excess sugar in my urine. So at week 7 I had to get a 1-hour glucose test which came back elevated, so Wednesday I had the dreadful 3-hour test and they are pretty sure I have gestational diabetes. Again.

The only plus was that with Keagan I had HER (extreme morning sickness...thank god i avoided it with this one!!) so they weren't AS concerned about my lack of gaining weight.

He was 8 pounds, and for the majority of my pregnancy I couldn't eat anything and I was losing so much weight...


----------



## cindi

penny just watch the labels. You can have regular ice cream too but it's a lot smaller amount and it's higher in fat and sodium too. It's harder and I wouldn't eat this stuff with every meal, but for a treat now and then it's not bad. if you have questions you can ask me. I'm lucky i have a dietician that actually listens and wants me to be happy so they answer all questions. And she said this stuff was ok, because i'm counting those into my meals and not using them as the meal and not filling up on the junk. it's a treat :)


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I have GD. Diagnosed at 16 weeks...I am overweight and altho I did not have GD with my first child the fact that he was 9lbs 6oz threw the Drs off so I oppted to get tested early and sure enough I have it. I am taking insulin 2 times a day very low dose.. 5R 15N in the morning and 5R 25N at night. I prick my finger 4 times a day and I just started having to see my regular doctor and the specialist once a week. Lots of gas money!! So far baby is only 2lbs and doing wonderful!


----------



## Phexia

I have GD for the third time now. First time was diet controlled but last time and now I need 4 insulin shots a day. I was diagnosed at 14 weeks this time. Both my girls were average, around 3,5 kilos when born and there were never any complications after the birth. The younger one was taking to the NICU for a few hours for observation but everything was fine.


----------



## mrs mcgrath

I have GD. Was diagnosed with it at just over 32 weeks. Was told I had to try to control my diet & prick my finger 7 times a day to check my blood, was pretty devastated as I hate needles & have had really bad cravings for sugary foods lately. 
I returned to the diabetic clinic 2 weeks after my 1st visit, they checked my levels & said they were pretty happy with them so far. Am due to go back to the clinic next Tuesday, hopefully they'll still be happy with my levels. 
They gave me a quick scan & the baby was around 5.3lb... so on target with my due date. 

Although I have to say I am really struggling at the mo with my diet... last night I ended up eating quite a few giant cadbury buttons... I really couldn't help myself... and today there were biscuits in work & I ate a few... I need to stop it now as I don't want to end up with diabeties after I have the baby :cry:


----------



## cindi

honey, what you eat now doesn't make you diabetic after the baby but sometimes it doesn't go away. they think that's what happened to me and I didn't "cheat" i ate nothing I wasn't supposed to after I was diagnosed with my baby Lily. If it's in your family history and all that jazz you could get it anyway. Just remember the candy and biscuits you ate aren't bad, it's the amount. If you calculate them into your diet you will be fine. They aren't asking you to deprive yourself but to be smart for yourself and your baby. I'm sure things will be fine.


----------



## Baby2ontheway

cindi said:


> honey, what you eat now doesn't make you diabetic after the baby but sometimes it doesn't go away. they think that's what happened to me and I didn't "cheat" i ate nothing I wasn't supposed to after I was diagnosed with my baby Lily. If it's in your family history and all that jazz you could get it anyway. Just remember the candy and biscuits you ate aren't bad, it's the amount. If you calculate them into your diet you will be fine. They aren't asking you to deprive yourself but to be smart for yourself and your baby. I'm sure things will be fine.

I agree...I still eat the things I want to eat...just watch how much of it and how often. LO is right on track and doctors seem happy.


----------



## chocaholic

Managed to persuade hosp to give me a GTT rather than just assume I have GD after having it last time. GTT is tomorrow and really not looking forward to it, just hope it's negative. Should know Thursday, but they've said they will test me again in a few weeks if it is.


----------



## pennysbored

chocaholic said:


> Managed to persuade hosp to give me a GTT rather than just assume I have GD after having it last time. GTT is tomorrow and really not looking forward to it, just hope it's negative. Should know Thursday, but they've said they will test me again in a few weeks if it is.

I'm glad they aren't just assuming.


----------



## NicolaT

i had it with all my pregnancies and was insulin dependant for all of them and with 2 and 3 started on Insulin at 6 weeks in ever increasing doses!! All of mine are fine, 2 were in NICU 3rd didnt need it - it is hard work but so worth missing out on some of those treats to have a happy baby at the end of it all. I delivered all mine early but they were still quite big! XXXXXX


----------



## chocaholic

Got test results today, all clear. So glad I stamped my feet and insisted on the GTT. Still need to be tested again in a few weeks but no restricted diet or finger pricks for now.


----------

